# Halo extreme log



## gamma (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/i...presents-brad-makes-you-believer-october.html
Game time  My Iron Mags  package came today. First halo down the hatch with dinner tonight.  
6-0
225
16%
 Jus did a bulk gain about 18 lbs . I really would hate to lose any size but I need to drop my bf% and I jus feel soft  . I am cutting cals, diet should around 2800-3000 a day. Looking at cycling my carbs on weight training days only and adding cardio 3x week . I feel adding Halo would give me a little extra edge in reaching my goals if it works as advertised.
 Supps I will be taking along with this  lean extreme, advance cycle support (iron mags) and fish oil.


----------



## troubador (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll be following.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2011)

IronMagLabs Halo Extreme


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 24, 2011)

*Thanks for getting the log up boss

Keep killing it and im along for the ride!

pics?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Comparable to Anavar/Oxandrolone*
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Increases Strength & Hardness
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles
-Can be stacked with other pro-anabolic compounds​


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 24, 2011)

Pics


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 24, 2011)

yes pics ...


----------



## gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

i will put  my pics up in final review .


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2011)

gamma said:


> i will put  my pics up in final review .



After you Photoshop and airbrush them a little, right?



Good luck with your cycle and log bro.


----------



## gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> After you Photoshop and airbrush them a little, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your cycle and log bro.



hahaha good one man, i am honest  i am  doing this for me jus as much as i am the log, you know ...


----------



## gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

ok nothing yet of course on the halo , but I did get jacked up from the lean extreme ..On a side note I weight my self and my starting weight for this is 220 guess I lost a few lbs in the last ten days ..

Work out tonight was legs 
Leg press signals x 5 High reps 
warm up bike 11 mins 
set 1 100 x25
set 2 150 x20
set 3 175 x15
set 4 175 x15
set 5 200 x10
Leg press doubles x 5  
set 1 200 x25
set 2 245 x20
set 3 260 x15
set 4 275 x15
set 5 320 x10
 leg curls  x5 hammer strength machine
warm up
set 1 35 x 20
set 2 45 x 15
set 3 45 x 15
set 4 50 x 13 
set 5 60 x 10
 weak as hell i know but it is what it is , didn't have a ton of time had to hit and get it
Tri's 
warm up 
nose breakers 
set 1 50 x 12 
set 2 50 x 12 
set 3 60 x 10 
set 4 60 x 10
set 5 65 x 10 assisted 
 Rope pull down 
set 1 100 x 16
set 2 120 x 14
set 3 140 x 10
set 4 150 x 9
set 5 150 x 8
 and i am sure what they r called 
standing up pulling forwarded from behind the back over the shoulders arms extened 
set 1 60 x 35
set 2 80 x 30
set 3 100 x 25
set 4 120 x 20
again not sure what they are called from the bottom hook pulling up from behind the back arms extended  
set 1 30 x 20
set 2 40 x 16
set 3 50 x 10 
set 4 60 x 8 
and last but not least 
seated tri machine 4 sets on 90 to burn out


----------



## gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

diet numbers  today i did nt hit the cals i wanted but i did get the protein in i think the lean extreme kept me getting hungry 
protein 300 grams 
fats  110 grams 
carbs  50 grams 
 cals 1800 

I am not sure I am gonna stick to my first diet plan  I kinda like  no carbs 5 days or very little carb up on the two days   
and  cals max at 2000  
protein 300 
and i am not sure where my fats should be


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 26, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## gamma (Oct 26, 2011)

off night tonight , no news as of yet still to early.....   
 So far doses on halo 1 am with b-fast and 1 pm with dinner , I am gonna stick with dose for at least a week to evaluate .


----------



## gamma (Oct 27, 2011)

shoulders 
seated press
2 warm up sets 
set 1 90 x 20 
set 2 100 x 17
set 3 110 x 15
set 4 120 x 11
set 5 130 x 8 
 Standing dumbbell alternating side lateral raises
set 1 20 x burn out
set 2 20 x burn out 
set 3 25 x burn out 
set 4 25 x burn out 
dumbbell seated rear delt raise
set 1 20 x 25 
set 2 25 x 22
set 3 30 x 20
set 4 30 x burn out 
pull down  with bar on lat machine 
set 1 100 x 20
set 2 110 x 17
set 3 120 x 15
set 4 130 x 10 
     CALF RAISE on leg machine 
set 1 100 x 50
set 2 150 x 25
set 3 150 x 25
set 4 150 x burn out 
seated calf machine 
 4 sets  90 x burn out
ab's 4 sets on lay down crunch all to burn out 
  back extensions
set 1 x 35 
set 2 x 35
set 3 x 20 45 lbs plate  , drop plate 10 more 
set 4 x 20 45 lbs plate , drop plate 10 more 
1 mile on treadmill 

cycle notes still none of yet ..


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 27, 2011)

The thread title just got me interested, the training routine just got me uninterested.
I wish you luck all the same.


----------



## gamma (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah its kool i am  still learning my way around the gym , i am looking at getting a personal trainer to help me get on right path with the weights and diet most likely in the week or so


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 28, 2011)

Halo is some great stuff, looking forward to your updates.


----------



## gamma (Oct 28, 2011)

no problem man will keep this thing up dated . no gym tonight me and wify celebrated our second year of marriage .... no sides of any kinda as of yet . still dosing at 2 caps a day , i am thinking about  stepping it up  two three on monday...


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 28, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> The thread title just got me interested, the training routine just got me uninterested.
> I wish you luck all the same.



I'm interested in Halo and might run it at the end of the 1st quarter next year. 

I'll be following this log.

Bring the pain!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 28, 2011)

Halo is the most sold PH ever under the old Halodrol name. This stuff is the real deal and has tons of positive feedback. Its a nice, low sides, dry gaining PH. 

Good luck brother!


----------



## gamma (Oct 30, 2011)

no training this weekend , been lay up sick , will pick back up monday after noon .


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

gamma said:


> no training this weekend , been lay up sick , will pick back up monday after noon .




BULLSHIT! You work through it! if you cant lift, do some core, some light cardio, SOMETHING! Halo is not a magic bean. YOU have to do it. I've been sick before and it didnt stop me from getting up and doing my job. 


Get'em!


----------



## gamma (Oct 30, 2011)

yes sir ....... we r only talking a day of rest here , not a few weeks


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 30, 2011)

gamma said:


> yes sir ....... we r only talking a day of rest here , not a few weeks


----------



## gamma (Oct 31, 2011)

ok back on track today had a killer back  and biceps workout today . I up the dose to three caps today. I had a little more pump than I have in the last few days.  Also I am breaking  out a little on the face and head.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 1, 2011)

Good deal. Count me in.


----------



## gamma (Nov 1, 2011)

did legs tonight, cardio and abs .. I have had a slight headache since upping the dose the last two days ..


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 1, 2011)

gamma said:


> did legs tonight, cardio and abs .. I have had a slight headache since upping the dose the last two days ..



Has it been consistent, or just noticeable after training?


----------



## gamma (Nov 2, 2011)

pretty much thur the day. today is day three so we will see .


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 2, 2011)

gamma said:


> .. I have had a slight headache since upping the dose the last two days ..



Lifting alone raises blood pressure and the halo could increase BP too. make sure to drink enough fluids. not just water. too much water will flush out salts and can dehydrate you. 

I have question. How is your breathing? Like do you feel your endurance has increased and a greater breathing capacity?


----------



## gamma (Nov 2, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Lifting alone raises blood pressure and the halo could increase BP too. make sure to drink enough fluids. not just water. too much water will flush out salts and can dehydrate you.
> I have question. How is your breathing? Like do you feel your endurance has increased and a greater breathing capacity?



That's a hard one to answer at this time , been kinda sick and its still lingering around in chest area .


----------



## gamma (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a good chest, abs  workout yesterday .. I did get a headache yesterday only after my workout. We did get hit it pretty hard. OP may be right on that bp thing will check it when I get a chance . I am gonna stick with the  3 caps for a one more day to see if i get use to it if I get had a another today i will drop back down to 2. One the plus side I feel like I  am leaning out a bit not sure the camera will show it but definitively noticeable in  the face area ...


----------



## gamma (Nov 3, 2011)

shoulders tonight  great pump for sure ...2 miles on the treadmill and abs  .. I and breaking out on my face and chest ,  slight head ache still but its not as bad as it was ..
 endurance is defiantly getting better .


----------



## gamma (Nov 5, 2011)

headache have gone away , did my refeed yesterday and feel strong as hell today , no weight lifting till monday , will do cardio,abs and forarms this evening, rest sunday(family day)


----------



## gamma (Nov 8, 2011)

I did  legs , tri's, cardio abs last night . I am workout with a friend from gym now and hes a beast in there. Hes helping me put it all together now. Well two weeks down lets see where this is gonna go...................


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 8, 2011)

gamma said:


> ...I am workout with a friend from gym now...



Speak English, much? Halo must be deleting brain cells  Just messing with you dude.

So, 2weeks down...You should put up the before pics. 

Any positive/negative feedback? 

How many years have you been hittin' the gym?


----------



## gamma (Nov 8, 2011)

I jus ran log with the ultradrol   two months  ago and posted pics so I have no problem putting them up, I am going to post up on my final review, so they are all together. I have many years of on and off training with a not so great diet. I have  been focusing on bodybuilding solely this time around since dec-2011 and really started trying http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...d1315841039-methylstenbolone-log-post-1.jpgto get http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...d1315841039-methylstenbolone-log-post-2.jpgmy diet dialed in the last few months.


----------



## gamma (Nov 8, 2011)

postived- I would say I feel a lot stronger and endurance is up .  Which has been nice with a low cal and low carb diet. I feel like I am leaning out abit.

negative - I had a headache for a few after upping the dose to 75mg but its gone now. I have been breaking out  on my head and face  . I have had  some issues with anxiety as well, This is my 4th PH/DS run and this seems to come  up every time when taking them. This didn't happen in till upping the dose as well  so I am gonna stick at 75mg, I guess my body needs some time to get use to it.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey man! What are you using for PCT? I think everyone uses a SERM with halo, but I'm having a hard time finding a dose. 

Good log, I'll be following cause I'm starting some halo extreme soon


----------



## gamma (Nov 9, 2011)

Nolvadex 40/30/20/20


----------



## gamma (Nov 9, 2011)

Last night we did chest and back ,I was completely  wipe out after. Like I said in op my endurance is really starting to pick up . Tonight will be a good test I am only doing cardio on  the treadmill ,stair  and stationary bike ..


----------



## gamma (Nov 9, 2011)

all cardio tonight I most definitively kicked it in the ass. 45 mins treadmill 15 mins on bike. I didnt get to the stair steppers they where busy all night. Keep heart rate at or around 75% to 80% to max rate for close to an hour. (145-160)


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you still having the headaches? I noticed in your log and ecot3c_inside's Halo log say he was getting splitting headaches too. 

Are you guys not staying hydrated? Is your blood pressure too high? Whats up with the headaches?


----------



## gamma (Nov 10, 2011)

I only had them about 2-4 days after upping my dose to three caps , but its all good now. I am most definitely  getting enough water .  I take a advance cycle support x3 a day to help with sides plus 1200mg of fish oil.


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

shoulders , biceps and cardio tonight . half way point for this cycle should get interesting from this point.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you tracking strength gains?


----------



## markeemark85 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive lost total interest in this log..so far haven't given much info except for I got a headache?? Are prohormones only thing u have experience with?


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Ive lost total interest in this log..so far haven't given much info except for I got a headache?? Are prohormones only thing u have experience with?



I haven't reported any thing other than that, because thats all I got to report. I am sure you can find other logs that tell ya what ya what hear how great it is ect but I am in week three of a six week cycle. This stuff is slow starting. I not gonna jus make shit up.


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

No not really Heavy. I have been working more towards cutting , super sets , more cardio. I have been doing different workouts with the help of  a friend, not even really sure what some of its even called. Like I said before I am still learning my way around on the do and donts .Thats why I got some help. If my work and effort are in question,I ah sure you guys I am putting 100% in this. My diet is clean as hell maybe on the light side as far as cals go but I am really wanting to drop BF.


----------



## james-27 (Nov 15, 2011)

> Like I said before I am still learning my way around on the do and donts .Thats why I got some help.




How long you been lifting bro? I'm talking consistently. I don't mean to offend but you don't sound like your very experienced. AAS isnt a magic bean that is going to make you grow by its self. You gotta train your ass off and lift HEAVY every time you enter the gym. Id forget about AAS for now and focus more on your diet and training. JMHO


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

james-27 said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> How long you been lifting bro? I'm talking consistently. I don't mean to offend but you don't sound like your very experienced. AAS isnt a magic bean that is going to make you grow by its self. You gotta train your ass off and lift HEAVY every time you enter the gym. Id forget about AAS for now and focus more on your diet and training. JMHO



I'd hate to say hit but hes right. I know youre gun ho about this and I got your back. But w/o at least a few years under your belt these beans arent going to do it for you. 

I been pushing weight in the gym for 4 yrs and with a background in gymnastics before getting my toes wet with PH's

how much weight have you lost since the start? Should be some since youre 3weeks into your cycle. How many reps and set of each WO are you doing? Cardio? 

And whats your typical diet been like? 

I really want to run this on after my SDMZ run later down the road in the summer. Really dig deep. Sit down and write it all down for us! 

Get'em dude!


----------



## gamma (Nov 16, 2011)

james-27 said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> How long you been lifting bro? I'm talking consistently. I don't mean to offend but you don't sound like your very experienced. AAS isnt a magic bean that is going to make you grow by its self. You gotta train your ass off and lift HEAVY every time you enter the gym. Id forget about AAS for now and focus more on your diet and training. JMHO



Dont misunderstand learning new ways,new technic's and taking my game to next level as weakness. If you think guys like Heavy and other seasoned vets  dont change up there game their learn new ways  your crazy. You gotta  keep evolving.


----------



## gamma (Nov 16, 2011)

Back on topic, I think Halo as I said before is slow acting and takes two maybe even three weeks to kick in. So you definitively need  to plan on a longer  than 4 week cycle with this stuff. Up the dose from recommended 2x caps a day to 3 maybe even 4.


----------



## gamma (Nov 16, 2011)

I have noticed thinning out  this morning , weight loss only  5-6 lbs but definitively looking a bit leaner .


----------



## 258884 (Nov 16, 2011)

In summation to date:

With a 50/50 diet and a rather loose workout plan--you have lost 5 to 6 pounds in a few weeks WITHOUT any major strength loss.  (for my 2 cents that ain't too shabby).

I would say that with another run down the road and some 20/20 hindsight you could EASILY ramp up the weight loss to 10 lbs and BARELY any loss in lifts.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 16, 2011)

258884 said:


> In summation to date:
> 
> With a 50/50 diet and a rather loose workout plan--you have lost 5 to 6 pounds in a few weeks WITHOUT any major strength loss.  (for my 2 cents that ain't too shabby).
> 
> I would say that with another run down the road and some 20/20 hindsight you could EASILY ramp up the weight loss to 10 lbs and BARELY any loss in lifts.



I was thinking the exact same thing but you beat me to it! 

During a cut, I look to maintain strength while loosing fat. If strength increases then that's even better but not likely on a deficit. Looks like you are making some good progress!


----------



## gamma (Nov 17, 2011)

abs on incline
3 sets x 25
abs church machine  90lbs 3 sets 
ab roller  2 sets  

incline dumbbell
60x15
75x15
80x10
85x10
90x8
hammer strength wide iso
160x15
200x12
250x8
250x8
flat dumbbell
55x20
60x15
65x12
70x10
75x8
  flys
25x15 5 sets
cable crosses
40x 20 3 sets 
1 mile on treadmill


----------



## gamma (Nov 17, 2011)

cycle note muscle are starting to get harder.


----------



## gamma (Nov 17, 2011)

6:30 am B-fast- 4 eggs 1/2 teaspoon Olive oil , pinch of cheese and 1/4 cup of milk
10:00 am protein shake
1:00 lunch Chicken grilled strips 3-4 pieces and broccoli 1- cup 
6:30 dinner 2 cups cottage cheese, chicken strips grilled 4 pieces, broccoli 1 cup


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 17, 2011)

gamma said:


> 6:30 am B-fast- 4 eggs 1/2 teaspoon Olive oil , pinch of cheese and 1/4 cup of milk
> 10:00 am protein shake
> 1:00 lunch Chicken grilled strips 3-4 pieces and broccoli 1- cup
> 6:30 dinner 2 cups cottage cheese, chicken strips grilled 4 pieces, broccoli 1 cup



Bro, is that all you're eating? That doesn't sound like nearly enough.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Bro, is that all you're eating? That doesn't sound like nearly enough.




He is on a cutting phase. I think he could do better though. I would add another 2 meals in there IMO.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 17, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> He is on a cutting phase. I think he could do better though. I would add another 2 meals in there IMO.



When u cut, you want to lose fat not muscle. The way he's eating he's gonna lose too much muscle, imo. He at the least needs a couple more protein shakes and at least one more meal throughout the day. Just my 2c.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 17, 2011)

gamma said:


> 6:30 am B-fast- 4 eggs 1/2 teaspoon Olive oil , pinch of cheese and 1/4 cup of milk
> 10:00 am protein shake
> 1:00 lunch Chicken grilled strips 3-4 pieces and broccoli 1- cup
> 6:30 dinner 2 cups cottage cheese, chicken strips grilled 4 pieces, broccoli 1 cup



Dude...you need to eat. I know you're trying to lose weight/fat in all, but you're setting yourself up for failure. You need more more protein and some good carbs in there. You'll never retain let alone build muscle on that diet. Not to mention once you're off of PH or AAS you are going to blow up like crazy with bodyfat. Try to shoot for about 1-1.5lbs of weight loss per week.

Maybe you could add in a snack of beef jerky or cashews around 8:30am..or even a slice of whole grain bread with some peanut butter. Around 4:00pm you could add another shake or even another small meal. 

For carbs...you need to add some oatmeal or something to breakfast....some brown rice or sweet potatoes to lunch...

Just trying to help a fellow bro out.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2011)

gamma said:


> Back on topic, I think Halo as I said before is slow acting and takes two maybe even three weeks to kick in. So you definitively need  to plan on a longer  than 4 week cycle with this stuff. *Up the dose from recommended 2x caps a day to 3 maybe even 4*.


Many guys report the sweet spot on Halo extreme to be 3-4 caps daily (75-100mg) with 3 caps daily (75mg) being the most popular dosage.


----------



## Oitepal (Nov 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Many guys report the sweet spot on Halo extreme to be 3-4 caps daily (75-100mg) with 3 caps daily (75mg) being the most popular dosage.



I agree with this very nice at 75mgs I'm 2 weeks in on mine im jumping to 100mgs the last 4 weeks im running for 6 weeks. Also I would liek to add Im usually very side effect sensitive to phs but I haven't had ANY issues with this one.. Great product.


----------



## gamma (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I am gonna up my to 100 mg too for the rest of the run.starting Monday
Dumbbell rows 
55x20
65x15
75x15
85x12
lats pull down 
150x15
180x13
190x10
210x8
seated rows
160x17
170x15
200x10
200x8
hammer iso row 
90x30
180x20
270x14
270x12
Dips 
5 sets of 20 didnt quit hit 20 on the last few 
 tri arm exst machine
70x40
90x25
110x15
130x10
130x9
tri rope pull down 
100x20
120x15
130x12
140x10
150x7
1 mile on treadmill to close it out


----------



## gamma (Nov 18, 2011)

I ran my diet tru the diet section a weeks back built said it look ok to run for about 4 weeks to accelerate  fat loss.When I posted it I did have another protein shake in there right before bed .


----------



## gamma (Nov 18, 2011)

If u didn't like my last food post u really wont like this one ..lol

am 
2 cups oatmeal
1 cup milk 12 oz 
3 cups coffee  lov my cup of joe  
afternoon 
banana
2 cups cottage cheese
hand of full trail mix (not salted)
pm 
2 fish fillets 
3 cups (jus guessing) spinach/onion concoction 
 2 hand ful almonds(raw)
I drink water thur out the day every day at least a gallon some times more some times a little less and If i drink any thing  eles I will tea (unsweet) and the coffee I drink is black


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a great workout tonight.I hoped  on the scale tonight and I m up a few lbs for where I was last week. I am still eating pretty low cals and carbs so go figure. I have been doing a re feed day on the weekend I guess you could call it the cheat day, but I not eating any junk food or any thing like that.


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2011)

Halo is working as advertise, I am on the back strength of my 3rd week . Pump and  endurance is up for sure. I am feeling and looking leaner especially in the face and arms. I wouldn't say I am more vascular but my veins are more noticeable. Definitively liking the produce. no other bad sides to report....


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2011)

abs incline bench 3 sets  x 25
back extension 3 sets x 25
standing dumbbell curl
35x15
45x12
50x10
55x8
cable curl single 
20x25
30x20
40x17
50x17
50x14
straight bar 
30x10/10/10
40x10/10/10
50x10/10/10
50x10/10/10
sitting curl machine 
10x 35 each arm 
10x 35 each arm
10x 35 each arm 

shoulder press 
100x18
120x15
140x11
160x8
160x5
 front shoulder rise
20x25
20x25
30x20
30x20
45 plate 4 sets 10 
rear delt
20x20
20x20
30x15
35x12
35x10
    shurgs 
135x40
185x35
225x25
275x20
315x15
315x15


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2011)

food intake 
am 
2 1/2 cups chicken noddle soup
banana
2 cups coffee 
lunch 
1 grill chicken breast 
2 serving of   broccoli
1 cup cottage cheese 
dinner 
4  grill chicken strips 
2 servings of mixed veggis
hand full of trail mix for snack


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 21, 2011)

gamma said:


> Halo is working as advertise, I am on the back strength of my 3rd week . Pump and  endurance is up for sure. I am feeling and looking leaner especially in the face and arms. I wouldn't say I am more vascular but my veins are more noticeable. Definitively liking the produce. no other bad sides to report....



I know this may or may not be a fair question, but given your experience thus far, how would you compare this to oral winny or anavar? From what you are describing it seems to be more along the lines of oral winny without some of the sides.


----------



## g12528 (Nov 23, 2011)

sweet spot for me was 75mg


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2011)

never tried winny to say 100% but definitively works along those lines


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2011)

fyi last friday i did legs and tri's, i jus didnt get to post up


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2011)

tonight did chest and back 
incline hammer sitting up
50x40
90x25
150x20
180x15
190x12
incline lay down pistol grip 
25x25
35x20
45x15
50x10
50x9
hammer iso wide 
25x50
50x30
75x15
85x8
60x26 did a down set I wasnt happy with my reps 
cable crosses 
40x50
50x40
60x35
70x20
70x20
Rows
100x35
140x20
160x15
180x12
200x9
lat pull down double 
120x30
160x15
180x12
200x10
220x7
hammer lat iso 
25x30
50x25
75x15
75x15
85x12  
hammer iso row 
45x25
70x20
90x15
115x12
115x10
back ext 2 set of  50
2 sets with 45lbs plate added x25
ab roller machine
 300 reps 
50 reps with one leg out  x 2 
side ab 100 reps each side on back


----------



## gamma (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a great thanksgiving went out town for four days kinda messed up my routine. I got back at it last night.(legs and abs)
  Halo is kicking in good now that I am in my 4th week. Muscles feel pumped,harder and strong as hell in the gym . Couple things I have noticed as far as sides is its getting harder to sleep for what ever reason. I get up early as hell between 4 and 5:30  jus can't get to sleep it seems to happen when I take my last dose at night after dinner.Even with only getting 3 hours of sleep I feel ready to go and well rested.The other side I have been getting hot flashes,they come on quick and only last about 10-15 mins . This has happen a 3-4 times now nothing unbearable.


----------



## gamma (Nov 29, 2011)

On an another note I was gonna upped the dose to 4 caps this week but decided not to. Seems to be working good at jus 3 so I am gonna stick with 3 caps a day to the end , I think I got about 9 days left..


----------



## gamma (Nov 30, 2011)

I did some tri's last  night and got talk in to doing some yoga, man that shit is crazy.


----------



## mrincredible (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## gamma (Nov 30, 2011)

mrincredible said:


> Pics?



Read the log there is a link with my before pics! I only have a 7-8 days left in till pct and I will post them all together in final review .


----------



## gamma (Nov 30, 2011)

Did back tonight workouts are getting strong and Pump is great. Halo takes 2-3 weeks to kick in and its running hard now .. After my back workout I finished with back extension , I got some pretty bad back pumps I believe. I have never  had back pumps before but my back got real tense and tight had to stop a set early .After an 30-45 mins (the drive home)back was fine .


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 1, 2011)

def wanna try this


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 1, 2011)

Must see after pics!


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 4, 2011)

Halo extreme is ur basic h-drol or halodrol prohormone that's been around for years..when hdrol 1st came out it had 2 different compounds in 1 capsule at 50mgs per capsule..now its only 1 compound at 25mgs..that's why most user's take 3 to 4 times a day 75 to 100mgs to get best results..slow acting usually takes 3 weeks to kick in..lean gains not a bulker..in all it's a mild prohormone..

I personally have never heard of anybody comparing Hdrol to anavar until iron mag labs came out with there version of Hdrol and call it Halo Extreme..

I have personally cycled  Hdrol, and cycled Anavar..Hdrol is no anavar or whinny for that matter..In my personal experience it compares more to turanabol. 

Hdrol doesnt come close to the strength gains and solid muscle gains I made on a anavar only 9 week cycle.

Hdrol is a great prohormone but I wouldn't purchase Halo Extreme, Way to many Hdrol knock offs out there now at a much cheaper price..


----------



## gamma (Dec 4, 2011)

Did an all out ARM work yesterday , and today tried a total body work out , today is normally my off day but I fingered I would hit it up . Push up , pull up .ect ..


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Must see after pics!



+1


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 4, 2011)

who wants to spot me a bottle or two of halo so i can stak it with my current dmz run? 

I love you long time


----------



## gamma (Dec 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> who wants to spot me a bottle or two of halo so i can stak it with my current dmz run?
> 
> I love you long time



Hit up the contest for dec when it starts ... 

If u pay shipping I can send my empty bottle hell I will even throw in a cotton ball!!!


----------



## gamma (Dec 4, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> +1



You got my word Bro..They are coming!


----------



## gamma (Dec 4, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Halo extreme is ur basic h-drol or halodrol prohormone that's been around for years..when hdrol 1st came out it had 2 different compounds in 1 capsule at 50mgs per capsule..now its only 1 compound at 25mgs..that's why most user's take 3 to 4 times a day 75 to 100mgs to get best results..slow acting usually takes 3 weeks to kick in..lean gains not a bulker..in all it's a mild prohormone..
> 
> I personally have never heard of anybody comparing Hdrol to anavar until iron mag labs came out with there version of Hdrol and call it Halo Extreme..
> 
> ...


 
In all fairness to IM labs its a selling point for sure. But for those that have no ideal what it is and aint gonna research the compounds and u know their out there. Comparing it to well known compounds at least give ya an ideal to what side of the game its on.
 As far as price goes I don't mind supporting the home team. Plus they gave me one bottle for the log and I picked up the second to make it a good run. But still its right around 60 bucks for a cycle. Shop around a little .


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Hdrol is a great prohormone but I wouldn't purchase Halo Extreme, Way to many Hdrol knock offs out there now at a much cheaper price..



imo, thats just stupid. why would you buy a knockoff just to save a few bucks? this is not like buying a gucci/dolce/whatever knockoff, this stuff is going INSIDE your body.

IML is like pharm grade gear, you know what you get

knockoffs are like ugl gear, you may get something good, you may get something bad but you dont know for sure.

why risk it?


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> imo, thats just stupid. why would you buy a knockoff just to save a few bucks? this is not like buying a gucci/dolce/whatever knockoff, this stuff is going INSIDE your body.
> 
> IML is like pharm grade gear, you know what you get
> 
> ...




h-drol knock offs, h-drol clones are exact same ingredients,same chemical compound as Halo Extreme for a cheaper price..Halo Extreme itself is in fact a h-drol clone..Iron Mag Labs are not thee originators of this compound..

Maybe it's just me but I'm into saving some money for same results.


----------



## gamma (Dec 5, 2011)

blasted shoulders tonight , jog 1 mile on track ... pump is still great and feeling pretty dam strong at this point . last week of the cycle


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

gamma said:


> blasted shoulders tonight , jog 1 mile on track ... pump is still great and feeling pretty dam strong at this point . last week of the cycle



How many weeks are you taking this? How many bottles do you have? 

You started on 10/24. Its now 12/5. Youre 6weeks in and going on 7. Are you on pct now or still running the halo?

Its time for photos bro. You should be straight 6weeks in. I want to try this and havent seen anyone's results yet.


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn son that's mouth full ...^^ Yes Monday is  my six week. Busted! I decided to run out my 2nd bottle which I will finish up on thursday.12 caps wont do me any good or wise. I will wrap up  halo thursday and start nolva for pct . I will get my pics up here in the next day or two when I get time . Do worrie bro you will love the product!


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2011)

Before pic's


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2011)

Before pic's


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2011)

After pic's


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2011)

after pic's


----------



## gamma (Dec 7, 2011)

started weight 222
mid way point 218 at the lowest 
today 230
 I did the low carb low  cal thing for 4 weeks.
the last two weeks I upped the cals about 800-1000 per day


----------



## gamma (Dec 7, 2011)

No doubt I still got lots of work to do! I seem to be able to gain weight (2008 was 185lbs) but getting some definition cutting fat is going to be  my focus in the year to come. I need lots more cardio its a work in progress . But here's my pics as promised, I am a man of my word. Be ez I am fragle .....lol jk Haters are gonna hate no matter what. 
I will write a finale  review in the days to come. When I get a little more time to sit down and think about it.


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep up the good work bro..


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 8, 2011)

I definitely notice a difference. Congrats on your cycle bro.


----------



## gamma (Dec 10, 2011)

Final thoughts on halo ...A good product for sure. Very Mild and very little bad side effects. I ran it for 6 weeks solo first week at 2 caps and from there I ran it at 3caps. I didn't really noticed in working till about week 3. So if ur looking for something to blast ya right away, you might wanna try something else or if ur a experience user maybe stack if with something fast acting. With that said I will say it works just as advertised. Muscle Harding, more endurance, good pump.If I had to rate halo extreme I would say 8 out of 10, with 10 being the best.
Bad sides that I had , head aches after upping the dose for 2 to 3 caps for a few days. I have anxiety issues that I live with , and when I take PH/DS they kick it in full swing usually. Halo did cause some but only for a day or two in week 1 maybe jus my body getting us to it. Far less than any other PH/DS I have used.
My first 4 weeks of cycle I was doing a low carb low cal diet, and weight went from 222 to 218.My last two weeks I upped my cals and carbs, And its amazing how fast I starting grow. I weight my self this morning at 229. Diet is so hugh it really is and I am growing and learning thx to all good people here on the IMF.I hope this wasn't a waste, I realize my log skills are not the best but hey A for effort Right! lol ok maybe at least a passing grade. It takes a lot of time and effort to get this stuff right and it aint happening of night thats for sure. But I think the fun part is the jounery other wise why try. Well thx for reading ..


----------



## fishhookrpm (Jan 13, 2013)

Good posts, and thanks for the info.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

Good review!


----------



## gamma (Jan 14, 2013)

haha i forgot  about this what a dork this gamma guy is ...lol its about time for another round Actually my girl is gonna give the halo for her a run maybe we will log it


----------

